# Do vw mk4 coilovers fit FF tt? HELP ASAP!



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

i can get some coilovers from a mk4 for a really good price and from what i understand and have seen the suspensions are the same. Can any body confirm that a front wheel drive mk1 tt can swap suspension (coilovers) with a mk4 vw?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes they will fit. The FWD TT has the identical suspension as the MK4's do.


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

thats what i tought. thanks!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

They will


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

They DONT fit!

The FWD suspension might be the same but the front sway bar mounts are different. Everything will be a direct fit except for that.

On a mk4 the sway bar link arm bolts to the control arms with a small link.

On a FWD TT the sway bar link bolts to the strut with a long link.

The mk4's front struts don't have the eye hook for the TT's sway bar setup. You could have one welded on if the struts are removable I guess. Or you could find strut bodies that you could use off of a mk4 R32 or TT - as long as you can swap the inserts.

The TT Quattro/R32 & FWD TT front suspension setups are identical.

Here's a photo of a TT FWD coilover kit. Check out the eye hooks half way up the front strut bodies


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I thought only the quattro had those?:screwy:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

So did I, until I advised someone with a FWD to get a set and they told me all of the above.

Andres I'd just take one of your front wheels off and check this out. Tell us what ya find out?


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

I will tomorrow, and from what i was told witht the h&r ultra lows as low as i want theres no swa bar anways! ill find out tomorrow during install.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

andres360 said:


> I will tomorrow, and from what i was told witht the h&r ultra lows as low as i want theres no swa bar anways! ill find out tomorrow during install.


 Just remove the front sway... it's only causing understeer anyway. The struts themselves will work just fine. I used my Bagyard air struts from my Mk4 GLI on my TT and they worked perfectly.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Problem solved


----------



## andres360 (Feb 11, 2007)

They did fit. no swaybar. 
Enjoy:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

ya, i have my racelands all the way down, and last night on the freeway, big dip/bump and my ps axle hit the sway.. looks like the sway may come out.

next question: does mk4 rear sway bar work on fwd tt?


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

sooo mk4 swaybar work on fwd tt? i wanna get a big one to dial out understeer..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Only one way to find out:thumbup:


----------

